# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [Itunes] Fichier audio introuvable

## afrodje

Salut

J'ai la version 7.3.0.54 d'Itunes

Quand je deplace un fichier, le lecteur ne trouve plus le fichier, et demande si on veux le rechercher.

A t-il une option pour supprimer tous ces fichier impossible a lire, automatiquement....

Merci

----------


## afrodje

Personne le sais?
J'ai du mal expliquer peut etre.

Essai l'exemple:
-Entrez une nouvelle musique dans Itunes.
-Supprimer la musique (pas dans la bibliotheque mais le fichier lui meme)
-Relancer le fichier dans la bibliotheque
-le fichier est introuvable (un peu normal  ::lol::  )

Comment faire pour que Itunes supprime automatiquement les fichier introuvable?

Merci

----------


## BnA

Salut!

Cherche le logiciel iTunes Folder Watch (freeware), qui permet de mettre  jour toute ta bibliothque iTunes en quelques clics.

Dans le cas des fichiers dplacs, il te fera une liste de tous les "liens morts" de la bibliothque, en te proposant d'en effacer les entres.

Il permet aussi d'ajouter plusieurs rpertoires en une seule fois; un vrai gain de temps!

----------


## afrodje

J'avais oubli ce poste... (presque 8 mois  ::aie:: ).

Merci pour ce prcieux logiciel. Je le testerai avec grand plaisir.  :;):

----------


## BnA

> J'avais oubli ce poste... (presque 8 mois ).


Pas fait attention...

'fin comme on dit hein, mieux vaut tard que jamais!  ::mrgreen::

----------

